# Sling Problems



## shoeler (Jul 14, 2012)

My sling adapter seems to be the model of inconsistency. Tonight is the last straw for me. I was away from the home and wanted to check on a football game. I pull open my iphone dish app, and when it loads the game it says "all tuners busy." I think crap I must be recording stuff and left the tv on. I come home and nothing is recording and no Joey or Hopper is on.

So I try it again and yet again it says all tuners are busy, but this time a channel has pulled up in the background and there is audio and video. I try to watch something from the DVR over the sling and it works perfect.

Anyone have any ideas?

Does anyone else feel that there sling is inconsistent? I seem to never be able to use it.

THANKS!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

We have so many threads about inconsistency the Sling Adapter [SA] ... 
It's hard to follow.

Have you Search and read them ?

Seems to me you are small portion of that big population what cannot use the SA all the time but sometimes.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

I have the exact same problem. Error messages I have received...

"All tuners are busy"
"No video data available"
"Invalid finderID"

So far sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

My Sling adapter never works as advertised so will probably just use it as a nice but quite expensive trivet.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

The Sling Adapter has never been nominal. It has recording issues, device issues, playback issues and for some all and none.
I've learned how it does and doesn't. I use it everyday at home and when traveling, and that's were it sometimes gets weird. Trying to set a recording from another location is a crapshoot. Viewing programming depends on what you're steaming over...(network, setup, routers, etc.).
I suppose eventually all this will be resolved, probably with new hardware and software. As many have noted, it works...sort of... and is better then the alternative...sort of.
I've never used the other methods so I have no idea the flaws they may or may not have. I manage, I remember when it did not work at all for weeks if not longer......:lol:


----------



## nimal1 (Sep 4, 2012)

The sling adapter has one specific bug - which if they fix may make it more stable. Many times - by default - it tunes to an unsubscribed channel. When this happens - I get either no video data on the dish app or it gets stuck loading and progress bar does not move. I know that this is happening - because the on the Hopper it shows which channel the sling adapter is connected to (and the channel happens to be one that I have not subscribed to). This seems to happen randomly - and if they just change the default channel that for the sling adapter to be a subscribed channel - it would greatly improved it's stability. I hope that someone at Dish acknowledges this bug and is working on fixing this problem. Any response from the Dish IRT on this bug would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

I have seen this with Dish Online, I click on "Last" in the menu and it connects, then I go to the channel I after. Not perfect but it works.


----------

